# WTF people



## amsterdammer (Oct 2, 2014)

Wazzup with the members on this forum, what is going on with the bad posts and images of sucking cocks.
No more rollitup for me for a while cause that was a shocker and shows little control over the content.

If the moderaters think that the freedom of speech is more important then quality of content then it is fair enough, but not for me.

My request would be to make it a hemp/cannabis forum and stop all these nonsense threads.

Peace
Amsterdammer


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2014)

come for the cannabis, stay for the cocks!


----------



## chuck estevez (Oct 2, 2014)

maybe stay out of cock and talk section


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 2, 2014)

amsterdammer said:


> Wazzup with the members on this forum, what is going on with the bad posts and images of sucking cocks.
> No more rollitup for me for a while cause that was a shocker and shows little control over the content.
> 
> If the moderaters think that the freedom of speech is more important then quality of content then it is fair enough, but not for me.
> ...


 You've had a profile on this site for 5 years and you just now noticed it's all dicks and dildos?


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

we delete nudity but we cant be everywhere so if you seesome hit report and we'll take care of it as quick as possible


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 2, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> You've had a profile on this site for 5 years and you just now noticed it's all dicks and dildos?


In 5 years only 40 post and 5 likes. What have you been doing? And I have not seen any cock on here


----------



## chuck estevez (Oct 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> In 5 years only 40 post and 5 likes. What have you been doing? And I have not seen any cock on here


gotta Know where to look, I saw WAY more than I ever need to see this morning.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Oct 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> In 5 years only 40 post and 5 likes. What have you been doing? And I have not seen any cock on here


Although there ARE quite a few dickheads here.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 2, 2014)

You are correct, there are many right-wing DWEs in the Politics Forum. If anyone sees something that you think we should investigate, please click on Report on the offending post.


* Dick With Ears


----------



## greenlikemoney (Oct 2, 2014)

rollitup said:


> You are correct, there are many right-wing DWEs in the Politics Forum. If anyone sees something that you think we should investigate, please click on Report on the offending post.
> 
> 
> * Dick With Ears


Are you implying there are no left-wing dickheads on RIU? Shouldn't admin people refrain from taking sides? Hmmmm


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 2, 2014)

You would think with all our technology today we would have programs that recognize porn pics and not even let them be posted.. I can't imagine raising kids today, they can see everything online today. Even if you totally control them at some point they are going to have access to unwanted material and people..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 2, 2014)

This is a grow forum for someone to come here to look for nude people is very strange.. There are sites for whatever your sexual desires are, I for am glad the RIU keeps that lovely smut off this site..
TY


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> This is a grow forum for someone to come here to look for nude people is very strange.. There are sites for whatever your sexual desires are, I for am glad the RIU keeps that lovely smut off this site..
> TY


only a recent thing, site used to be full to the brim with porn 
i guess at some point the management decided to clean up their image


----------



## amsterdammer (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks moderators for trying to keep the forums clean, I understand it is not easy.

As for the little posts in so many years, I have not much input in most threads I read, I do however pick up and learn a lot of stuff from just reading all the posts you guys/girls create.

I was actually trying to post a trailer for a upcoming stoner movie but could not find a movies thread so browsed a bit through different categories to see which one would be most fitting the content I wanted to post.

I must say, a lot of response here and clearly something that is an issue, I do agree that there should be plugins that can recognize more then a smile and put some images in hold until approved.

Anyway, I had my rant and it is noticed...lol, back to normal life.

Peace
Amsterdammer

and btw. here is that clip of the movie Amstardam.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Oct 2, 2014)

amsterdammer said:


> Thanks moderators for trying to keep the forums clean, I understand it is not easy.
> 
> As for the little posts in so many years, I have not much input in most threads I read, I do however pick up and learn a lot of stuff from just reading all the posts you guys/girls create.
> 
> ...


That was clearly a shot across the bow. Shits ON !!!!


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Oct 6, 2014)

haha porn detector plugin....


----------

